# Leak test



## LanceColeman (Aug 24, 2010)

I stoled this idea off a thread on broadheadtalk.com

Looked like alottaa fun but not very significant. I'll tell ya what I learned. Like the fella on BH talk ya need a lighter liquid (use an orange red yellow or pink food coloring not green or blue)

Ya need an aiming spot and literally a timer. As you can see I shot at the whole jug instead of a spot on the jug. hit the first one (on the right) high. when ya hit at different hieghts you really can't tell which is losin fluid the fastest.

Sometimes the distant it spouts out the jug fools ya, a gurgling hole seems to lose more fluid faster than a stream from a slit.

DO NOT place your camera where the mic is beneath or aimed towards the flight path of your arrow. It makes your set up seem a whole lot louder than what it really is. My arrers sound like jet airplanes!

Is this a valid test?? nah no way not hardly. It barely gives a relative comparison. Now if I was putting fresh made unrefridgerate jello in a water bladder and shooting it??.......maybe it would be more relative. But dyed water in a milk jug?? nah!!

Is it fun?? oh yea!! pretty cool stuff ta do! I was shooting from a distance of 15yds  from an elevated platform, trying to simulate actual hunting ranges. On a whim I decided to graze one (AFTER I had done turned the camera off dadgumn it) And I grazed it perfectly. Big two blade sliced the entire side of the jug open... that was purdy wicked.

As as I said shots were from 15yds. Arrows and broadheads all doctored to weigh exactly 517grs Bow draws 53#s at my 28" draw. 
Jug on the right shot with a 3;1 ratio 3 blade head that was SHARP. but not excrutiatingly sharp. just filed off enough to cut the hairs off ya arm. 
Jug on the left was shot with a simular ratioed 2 blade with an inch and 7/16ths cutting dia. and again SHARP, but not Chris Spikes sharp or anything like that. just filed enough to cut hairs off yer arm.

Honestly only thing I really learned was summpin I already new.. my bow is SWUUUUFT! I went trhough all my wifes blue food colorin and about 10 old milk jugs. I just put a pair of shots on here to show yall.

I think you would also be better off suspending the jugs by a string. As I was running out of jugs I tried to shoot one in the bottom to get the rest of the liquid out. I hit the board and shattered a carbon. The absolue LARGEST factor did not seem to be this head versus that head. The largest leak speed factor seemed to be the difference in a fresh unshot sharp head. and one of my practice heads that has 2-300 shots on it and not been sharpened.

There also seemed to be alot more spash and fluid coming from the ENTRANCE side of a 3 blade head then the two blade head would get. both stayed pretty much on par on the exit side. Keep yer eye right above the dent on the jug on the right.

<embed src="http://img690.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Pleaktest" width="480" height="380" allowFullScreen="true" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"/>

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bowana (Aug 24, 2010)

Got to go find some milk jugs now....


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 24, 2010)

2&3 litre pop bottles work great too. just pull the wrappers off.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 24, 2010)

TJ tried to get me to do that awhile back.  I just never got around to it.  Try doing it with a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 24, 2010)

After watching that I now have to go pee.

Good shootin' lance.


----------



## LongBow01 (Aug 24, 2010)

Whats POP? Good shootin!


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 24, 2010)

How about an above ground pool, or a fuel tank?  I know, a full propane tank! 

Lance you got too much time on your hands buddy!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 24, 2010)

Al, I hope it aint' blue. Mike


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 24, 2010)

So this test is to mimic something bleeding out?


----------



## ky_longbow (Aug 24, 2010)

pretty good stuff, but i thought you were checking boots or an adult diaper..................


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 24, 2010)

Al33 said:


> After watching that I now have to go pee.
> 
> Good shootin' lance.



Gosh....me too!!! Al!!

The entrance is actually the only thing you can compare to an arrow going into something alive.  The contents of the inner critter aren't in question with the milk jugs. Bones, fat, muscle, cartliage, a full stomach/bladder all change the exiting of said arrow. The blood trail would be bigger or smaller due to that. Might even "seal" itself up!!!!!

But it looks like alot of fun in Lance's backyard again......


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 24, 2010)

Al/Tomi,

If that made ya wanna P, then ya really not gonna wanna watch this one. specially the second arrow.

Marty,
If my legs weren't so tired from hiking miles of mountains lookin for Bears for swamprats, I wouldn't be bumblin round the back yard!! besides....... we all aint talented enough to go off and make a bow and put the limbs on backards now are we?? (thats fer ya boat anchor remark)

Bam,

yes sir. But there's no pliable way to truly compare anything with the elsaticity of skin except skin. It's supposedly one of those medium to medium test. Meaning if product A perfoms better in this medium it will also perfom better in other mediums. But Like I said it's not really any sort of valid test. Just looked like fun. Fella was shootina  buncha them mechanicals from a C pound. I wanted to do it with more traditional style heads and a curve.

Chris,

OK buddy but just for you (5 gallon buckets hard to come by! ) First shot (aimin at the "O" in sheetrock) 3 blade, second shot (aiming at the "O" in multi purpose) 2 blade.

Notice I switched from feathers arrows to plastic vaned arrows. I'm almost out of fedders and I knew this was gonna mess em up. The Vanes added almost 15 grains of wieght to the finished arrow.
Again this proves even further that it's not a valid test... Just something different and fun to shoot at). Because we all know 2 blades out penetrate 3 right?? (RIGHT!?!?!) When the arrows were pulled it was very obvious why the 3 blade penetrated deeper. Only one vane caught the plastic edge and slowed it on the EXIT side. TWO vanes got caught, lifted and peeled from the 2 blade on the ENTRANCE side slowing the arrow down.

Oh. and no..... these were NOT dull..... and these were NOT just "sharp enough" These were what I would have to class as purty freakin sharp. I honestly think that with feathers and the front of the feather sanded and sliced clean and smooth on the transistion from the shaft?? the arrows would have just zipped right on through. What Spikey?? You aint think my lil ol fiddy3 pound bow would get through a bucket fulla water?? heh heh heh


  <embed src="http://img827.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Pleakeybucket" width="480" height="380" allowFullScreen="true" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"/>

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 24, 2010)

You are having too much fun!  I figure that 3 blade opened up the plastic enough to reduce friction on the shaft.

Now go try it on a 55 gallon drum.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 24, 2010)

ChrisSpikes said:


> You are having too much fun!  I figure that 3 blade opened up the plastic enough to reduce friction on the shaft.
> 
> Now go try it on a 55 gallon drum.



It won't hold water. It's already gots holes in it from my pistol


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 24, 2010)

Just got through with my own leak test on a 2 liter coke bottle. Your right it is fun...got video too


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 24, 2010)

Are you sure that thang works bam bam?


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 24, 2010)

Al33 said:


> After watching that I now have to go pee.
> 
> Good shootin' lance.




THAT'S .....FUNNY RIGHT THAR!


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 24, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> Are you sure that thang works bam bam?



Which part...


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 24, 2010)

The video Part Bam!! we can't make it play! And yes by all means any and every one post away. throw up a vid I don't care! more the merrier if ya ask me. Didja take the cap off the bottle?? if ya don't take the cap off it can't vent itself and the water don't flow out freely.

Speakin of bottle caps.......

Here ya Go Chris, Like I sed they were already holes in my 55gallon drum so I found the next closest thang to it. (If ya squint real hard bottle cap of a 16oz Dr. Pepper is almost as big as a 55 gallon drum right!)

Tomi don't be makin no comments about my butt now.
<embed src="http://img812.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Pbottlecap" width="480" height="380" allowFullScreen="true" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"/>

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 24, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> The video Part Bam!! we can't make it play! And yes by all means any and every one post away. throw up a vid I don't care! more the merrier if ya ask me. Didja take the cap off the bottle?? if ya don't take the cap off it can't vent itself and the water don't flow out freely.
> 
> Speakin of bottle caps.......
> 
> ...



Fine shootin Lance....how far was that?


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 24, 2010)

Says there was a problem playing the video: video not found.

Bam Bam you did upload it to an online site right? I use image shack for videos because they make it were dummies like me can understand it.

I dunno Bam...Wasn't thinkin about distance when I set it up. It's  20yds from the ladder to the foam pile. bottle cap was prolly 20-30" in front of the foam pile. I was standing in front of the ladder..... 18-19yds maybe??

Thanks to Rod Jenkins, Chris Spikes and Bill Howland, 3 under agrees with me.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah I used photobucket..may try image shack


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 24, 2010)

Bro, you slap missed that big ol' cap and hit the stick!  

If I can find my tripod, I'll show you how it's done.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 24, 2010)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Bro, you slap missed that big ol' cap and hit the stick!
> 
> If I can find my tripod, I'll show you how it's done.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey I brushed cap!! That shaft (stick) aint shakin from no  impact. and that was the first shot. I know because I tried again 3 more times ta pinwheel it and shot worse!

Just sitcha camera on a 5 gallon bucket. BUT you gotta back up more......That "big ol cap" aint an inch across... and yer BROAD HEADS ARE 2" WIDE!

Pass me some Popcorn BamBam...... it's gettin dark down south Gawgia bout nowhussle up speilburg we waitin!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 24, 2010)

You just gave it a feather dustin'.

I'll have to do mine tomorrow.  It's just started floodin' here.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 24, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> Hey I brushed cap!! That shaft (stick) aint shakin from no  impact. and that was the first shot. I know because I tried again 3 more times ta pinwheel it and shot worse!
> 
> Just sitcha camera on a 5 gallon bucket. BUT you gotta back up more......That "big ol cap" aint an inch across... and yer BROAD HEADS ARE 2" WIDE!
> 
> Pass me some Popcorn BamBam...... it's gettin dark down south Gawgia bout nowhussle up speilburg we waitin!



No problem...this ought to be good


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 24, 2010)

lancecoleman said:


> hussle up speilburg we waitin!




hehehe


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 24, 2010)

uh-huh....... You should! considering the cap is one inch, your blade is two inches.... thatsa 2.5" margin of error each way! (I'm better at math than I am at speeeling)....... yea you need to back up to about 35yds to make it fair.

Hey ya ever try to spilt a card with one of them beasts? Diddit with an Ace .... ONCE..... don't ask how many shots that took. (correct answer is, "ALOT")

Ya know I'm lookin at the weather forecast and it don't say nothin bout no rain down there??


----------



## Rick Barbee (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm still tryin ta figger out why yer arra didn't go skippin out the other side a that 5gal bucket. 

Did ya shoot it from 50 yards?


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 24, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> Ya know I'm lookin at the weather forecast and it don't say nothin bout no rain down there??


You lookin' at the Weather Channel?  You gots to look at the map and see what's happenin'.  You can't take their word for it!  I've missed out on good hunts 'cause I listened to those idiots.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 24, 2010)

Take your time Chris, I've never seen a Poulan launched under the lights.
Lance, you need a weather rock.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 24, 2010)

Rick Barbee said:


> I'm still tryin ta figger out why yer arra didn't go skippin out the other side a that 5gal bucket.
> 
> Did ya shoot it from 50 yards?



uuumm... NO!! it's because unlike You I aint shootin 70-80#s! (HeyRick!)

Look at a Map?? Chris don't be tryin ta acts like you all incorperated an stuff. You know aint no dirt roads in south Gawgia on no map!


----------



## fountain (Aug 24, 2010)

I TOLD U...now he stole my dern testing idear.  i got some jugs on the way anyways..bring these things to my house

1.  your lazy butt
2. video camera
3. bow/arrows..u gotta shoot, cause i doubt i can hit the milk jugs
4.  heads that you wanna test..got a few here


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 24, 2010)

fountain said:


> I TOLD U...now he stole my dern testing idear.



I've always heard, use it or lose it.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 24, 2010)

getcha camera out TJ. Just ask yer wife nicely and maybe she'll letcha borrow it.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 24, 2010)

Lance, I get the feelin you are going to be in trouble, if Chris is out back stringing up lights. I know, you know, Speilburg can shoot.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 24, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> Lance, I get the feelin you are going to be in trouble, if Chris is out back stringing up lights. I know, you know, Speilburg can shoot.


yea..... speilburg can definately shoot bro. Aint no and if or buts about that!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 24, 2010)

At this point, it probably wouldn't do any good to try and smooth things over a little bit either, before he goes out and does it... sure am glad it was you doing all the ratchet jawin.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 24, 2010)

mwa? smooth things down?? ya jokin right?? how good or bad he makes me looks dictates how steep a trail he gets took in to his bear huntin spot!


----------



## Rick Barbee (Aug 24, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> At this point, it probably wouldn't do any good to try and smooth things over a little bit either, before he goes out and does it... sure am glad it was you doing all the ratchet jawin.





LanceColeman said:


> mwa? smooth things down?? ya jokin right?? how good or bad he makes me looks dictates how steep a trail he gets took in to his bear huntin spot!




LOL.

Ain't it past your bed time Bro.

I've known Lance for goin on 16 years now. He's good at two things for sure (several others but keepin on topic)

1 - shootin a bow

2 - ratchet jawin.

Luv Ya Brother.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 24, 2010)

In case you don't know where you went astray, I'll tell ya. You were doing real good at pokin holes in them water jugs and such; but, when ya slipped out of the house with your sweet bride's lolly pop, put it on a stick, and started shootin at it...now that right there is what put us right back under that root.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 25, 2010)

I wasn't looking at anything but the bottle cap...the whole timeit was a pretty big bottle cap wasn't it???  bigger than a carpenter beeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 25, 2010)

One more time...lol. Tell if yall can see it now. Stats are 49# Flatwoods Longbow CX 150 with a 3 blade head ( 603 grains total Wieght) shot from the ground at 15 paces. I was aiming for the e in zero but hit just to the left of it.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CQWaxV3JfOs?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CQWaxV3JfOs?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 25, 2010)

YEP! worked like a charm Bam! And yep! ya gotta take the top off the bottle. thats way ya got them bubbles gurglin up instead of a spray out the holes the head left.

Yall got some big ol bees up there Tomi!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 25, 2010)

Nope Lance....thems was GA beeeeesssss!!!!!!
Ever listen to Sir Mixalot in the 80's????????


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 25, 2010)

uh-huh...hey wait......AH ha!! You sed you weren't lookin!!

Where's Speilburg?? hey Deerspikes!! we waitin! I gotta nudder video to put up but I need to make sure you aint gonna embarrass me before I post it.

Since my bottle cap is SO big I been shootin atta tums. I've clipped it, chipped it, wacked it, bounced it, and pi-chow! even ricochete it. But I wasn't able to powder it. reckon thats cuz I was using a BH?


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 25, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> uh-huh...hey wait......AH ha!! You sed you weren't lookin!!
> 
> Where's Speilburg?? hey Deerspikes!! we waitin! I gotta nudder video to put up but I need to make sure you aint gonna embarrass me before I post it.
> 
> Since my bottle cap is SO big I been shootin atta tums. I've clipped it, chipped it, wacked it, bounced it, and pi-chow! even ricochete it. But I wasn't able to powder it. reckon thats cuz I was using a BH?



Dang!!! Dem tums is small too...gotta go try this


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 25, 2010)

Just got in and I hit it on my second shot...couldnt believe it. Shot from 13 paces which is close to 15 yards for me. Here is some pics and video. I was using a VPA 200gr head.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N-_XiAOQlzI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N-_XiAOQlzI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 25, 2010)

<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GTn-YFC_VMU?fs=1&hl=en_US&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GTn-YFC_VMU?fs=1&hl=en_US&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 25, 2010)

It's on now.  Let me see if I've got this Spielburg thing right...is it i before e, except after Chris, or the other way around?


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 25, 2010)

Great shooting yall.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 25, 2010)

Awesome Spikes


----------



## Al33 (Aug 25, 2010)

Chris, you da man son, the real man!!!

Man, this is my kind of traditional archery stuff right here. You guys are a hoot!!!!!

Great shooting bam-bam!! What the hey, all of you boys are fine shooters!!!!


----------



## fountain (Aug 25, 2010)

purdy good chris.  your cap was bigger tho


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 25, 2010)

fountain said:


> your cap was bigger tho



Do you really think it would matter????


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 25, 2010)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Do you really think it would matter????


No TJ not whilst he's chunkin spears attem.


OH!! OH!! OH!! Tomi!!!! you better not let spielburg get away with dat!! look how big his bottle cap is!! Chris man I dunno...Ya shootin a G2 bottle cap with a head thats big as jim......... and ya STILL made me look bad!! I was about to tell ya there was a real big bear in the area I found for ya. But I forgot thats Barry's area. aint nothin in yer spot but 2 skwirls and a boar coon!

Gotta hand it to ya Spikes You are the man bro. Thats outstanding.

And Bam Bam. brother ya did great!! actually better than me (I stunk bad today). 

My first hit was on shot number 4.
<embed src="http://img842.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Ptumshot4" width="480" height="380" allowFullScreen="true" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"/>

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
shot number 5
<embed src="http://img816.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Ptumshot5" width="480" height="380" allowFullScreen="true" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"/>

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
AHEM. shot number........ nine (hey cut me some slack I was tired and I'm cutting lil chips off makin it smaller!. yea thats my story!!
<embed src="http://img576.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Ptumshotshot9" width="480" height="380" allowFullScreen="true" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"/>

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
(sigh) shot number....... 13 yea. I know... they gettin further and further in between!
<embed src="http://img202.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Ptumshot13" width="480" height="380" allowFullScreen="true" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"/>

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
aaaand here's where I just quit. shot number 15 and as Speilburg would say "Ya hit tha stick!" 

<embed src="http://img84.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Ptumshot15stick" width="480" height="380" allowFullScreen="true" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"/>

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

OK Spikes. ya got me bro..... what we shootin at next?? Buckbacks got some silly idea about sandpaper sharpenin broadheads in mid flight. He been hangin out with Marty too long.


----------



## fountain (Aug 25, 2010)

chris, thats the first thoughts that came to mind.  after watchin all the other vids, no, it may not matter! lol!

i deligate myself as the official ref. 

challenge for tomorrow..tums caplet, 17 yards, field point, 3 shots max.


both yall go back to field points to even the fields a little, or both shoot the same braodhead.  both report back in with challenge complete with video tomorrow at 19:00 hrs.
good luck to both


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 25, 2010)

um TJ...... I don't "own" field points. what parta "bowhunter" aintcha comprehendin lil amigo! I gotta pretty hectic schedule until Sunday fellas. I'll try but I  aint gonna have alott aspare time in daylight.

How about......... HAMMERS! Chris did I give you some hammer small game heads?? Honestly man all you can get with a BH is clips, chips and blinks. I think to "powder" one we gonna hafta smash it not cut it. I got tums,....... but I'm thinkin a rolaid would go poof better.

BTW hey man can you teach me how to do that slow motion video thang?


----------



## Jamboga (Aug 25, 2010)

Lance you done mentioned that coon.Duggan will be wanting that spot.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey Jimmie!! (welcome aboard!!) izzat why he asked me fer a bake coon and sweet tater recipe??


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 25, 2010)

Sweeeet shootin'  
Man, ya'll have raised the bar way up there. 

Good job Chris, Lance and Chris!  

Mr. Spikes, you are one talented fellar.

It's days like today that make moderating this fine spot worthwhile; thanks!


----------



## Jamboga (Aug 25, 2010)

PROBOBLY.He is bad to eat a coon


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 25, 2010)

Jamboga said:


> PROBOBLY.He is bad to eat a coon



I like cats too...but can't eat a whole one by myself.


----------



## fountain (Aug 25, 2010)

hammerheads will work too.  i think chris has soem, if not he can use mine if he wants to.
dont know many "bowhunters" that dont have field points.


----------



## fountain (Aug 25, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> I like cats too...but can't eat a whole one by myself.



shoooooooooot yea!  with a lil teriyaki and on a stick, or with some teriyaki and sesame seeds on top, mmmmmmm.  mix in a lil pork fried rice and you got a fine meal!


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 25, 2010)

fountain said:


> dont know many "bowhunters" that dont have field points.



welcome to my world sunshine.


----------



## fountain (Aug 25, 2010)

...and here i be.  its might dark in here without field points, mine are kinda shiny.
worlds will collide in a few months hopefully, looking forward to it.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 25, 2010)

Been shooting for a BH company on a prostaff or independantly testing blades for as long as I can remember. Gots no use for field points at this time (or last time I checked as well) I bare shaft with blades, I tune with blades, I practice with blades. I stump with blunts, hammers, or judos...... but mainly?? I shoot blades.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 25, 2010)

fountain said:


> dont know many "bowhunters" that dont have field points.



Prolly need to cut him a little slack Lance. He meant to say foam hunters, but seeing how it's past his bed time, he's not thinking clearly.

Didn't RC have to scrounge a few field points the time he shot foam this year?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 25, 2010)

All funnin aside TJ, with your shooting ability, why don't you jump in and show these folks how it's done? Get on in there...tape a gnat to a target, back off about twenty yards, and bust it with a field point. I would...if I could...but I can't.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 25, 2010)

Yep Barry. I got 4 of`m now. Shot them at a bowshoot in July and not since. But I got a no mercy and a woodsman and a mag I plumb silver looking from shooting.I gotta figure this camera thing out. I got a squirrel that will sit on a fence post in the edge of the yard while I`m shooting my bow and the wife is headed out of town tomorrow. Purty sure he growled at me this morning....RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 25, 2010)

He bout as soon try to ride a bobcat thru a plum thicket as to growl at you.


----------



## fountain (Aug 26, 2010)

Everybody knows I'm just talking trash.  I just like messing with lance,he's a comical character.  He knows what he's doin.  He has been in the business prolly longer than I've been alive.  Carter and Chris get all the respect in the world from me too.  Know Carter a good while.  I know these guys can shootanf all shoot better than me.  I just like keeping the pot stirred.

Sometimes I don't think clearly either, y'all gotta watch me.  Especially after 9 pm.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 26, 2010)

This has been the funnest thread i have read in a while. Waiting on more video's


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 26, 2010)

I have really enjoyed it too!!!!! 
BamBam that was awesome to see that hit on a tums!!!!
ChrisS....I loved watching you shoot that cap!!!! And I pm'd you for the name etc to the music...what a classy video...I loved the music with it (hey Lance yours didn't have the cool music but I did like the buzzzzz of the insects and your weinie dog a barking was good!!!plus the scenery!!!!!cooool dude...)
I did appreciate that you fessed up the number of times it took to hit the tums or the stick.....no matter which happened it was great shooting!!!! 
Now when we are all at Horsecreek....I'm not the Vanna White of the tums or bottle caps guys.....maybe...no no never mind...ain't gonna be talked into that again!!!!! I really miss my little finger on my left hand!!!!!
If I ever get that good do ya think the deer will let me stick a tums or bottle cap on their broadside so I can aim small........
Guys....that really is some FINE shooting there.....now T.J. whatchu gonna do?????


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 26, 2010)

I gotta get me one of them there fancy cameras like 'ol spikes has all I got now is the digital camera. Man that was some mighty fine editing spielberg done for you. Awsome shooting too by you and lance. 



TNGIRL said:


> I have really enjoyed it too!!!!!
> BamBam that was awesome to see that hit on a tums!!!!
> ChrisS....I loved watching you shoot that cap!!!! And I pm'd you for the name etc to the music...what a classy video...I loved the music with it (hey Lance yours didn't have the cool music but I did like the buzzzzz of the insects and your weinie dog a barking was good!!!plus the scenery!!!!!cooool dude...)
> I did appreciate that you fessed up the number of times it took to hit the tums or the stick.....no matter which happened it was great shooting!!!!
> ...



Tomi as long as you dont use your drawin hand I dont think you will miss one more finger


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 26, 2010)

What can I say. Outstanding shooting. Mike


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 26, 2010)

You guys are in a different class!  I'm way outta my league!


----------



## LongBow01 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thats some fine shootin fellars!!!!!


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey Tomi,

I could consistanly keep it close enough to give it a "feather dustin" or wind wash it off the stick. but it's pretty easy to tell the difference in a clip or hit versus a brush off. It wasn;t near as easy as I htought it was gonna be thats for sure! 

Thats not Charlie doin all  that Barkin. Thats my neighbors dawg "Cornbread" He's a cool dog but he never knows when to shut up. Fortunately they about to move so I won't hafta listen to him anymore. My two huntin dogs are over to the right in the video and ya don't hear them a barkin (they gots manners) And the "range hot Charlie!" command aint werkin too good because he's bound and determined he needs to go instagate where ever that arrers a goin. so he has ta sit at the back slidin door and watch from inside (hurts his feelings sumpin fierce too)

Aint no since in tellin no stories..... if I hit  it/? I hit it, If I aint?? I aint. simple as that. yesterday?? I just  wasn't hittin it like I was uspposed to! But hey. we all can't be Speilburg now can we?

BamBam! I'm not using my video camera. I'm using my cannon SX10is digital camera.

Chris was tellin me the biggest issue and main thing to do is get movie maker and play around in there and use it instead of simpler editing tools.

thanks for the compliments guys. I livin proof we can all get lucky ever so often.


----------



## fountain (Aug 26, 2010)

me?  i aint gonna do nothing but sit back and watch and wish.  i cant shoot like that and i dont have a way to video it..if i do i dont know it and i definately would never figger out how to upload a video to here..i aint too smart


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 26, 2010)

Y'all want to see some good shootin', talk RC into gettin' his camera out!  

I ain't that good, I just got lucky.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 26, 2010)

ChrisSpikes said:


> I ain't that good, I just got lucky.



I've heard pool sharks use that very same line...


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 26, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> I've heard pool sharks use that very same line...



Yup...right after I lost all my money.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 26, 2010)

Golly...let's not speak of any possible irresponsible wagers OK fellas???? I've lost a buck or two or ten on them things!!!! Course I won a dollar off T.J. a few weeks back that I'm gonna frame!!! that was a pretty safe bet tho!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 26, 2010)

bam_bam said:


> Tomi as long as you dont use your drawin hand I dont think you will miss one more finger


Chris....that's gonna depend on which finger I loose next!! Some are more important for communication and pickin' than others!!!!!


----------



## robert carter (Aug 26, 2010)

You fellers way over my head.RC


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 26, 2010)

I'll go ahead and tell y'all, I struggled with my shooting today.  I tried to bust it at 20 yds for about 10 minutes, but finally gave up and shot it at 15.  You can see my sloppy bow arm was giving me trouble.


<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5pIy4HrwLxM?fs=1&hl=en_US&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5pIy4HrwLxM?fs=1&hl=en_US&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 26, 2010)

Chris, don't shoot up all them tums, we might need some in a few weeks. A folded up goody powder ought to poof fairly well.


----------



## fountain (Aug 26, 2010)

purdy good, purdy good.  lance your turn.
chris that arrer a touch weak?

chris come with me sat. mornin...and bring the camera


----------



## robert carter (Aug 26, 2010)

Case ya`ll was wondering thats me playing the guitar in all of Chris`s videos.....RC


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Carter ya don't really spect people to believe that now do ya?? Not the part about the guitar playin.... the part about not being in the legue. yea maybe the league ABOVE us!

Thats some mighty fine shootin Chris man. I am impressed.

TJ,

dude.. ya gonna hafta start readin! I toldja my actual DAYLIGHT time is pretty stretched and pressed until around Sunday atter chruch. I'll try tomorrow but i gotta Job interview in the morning, vehicle maitenance right atter that, then gotta go play demolition until around 4. And I got practice at the life center at 8 p.m.

I tell ya I GUESS I could have stayed here and Shot today.. But I'm betting Chris is happier that I didn't. considerin I was scouting bears for him, Marty, Doogy and Jimmadabogo.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds to me like your priorities are in order.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 27, 2010)

I like the position of the cam on that one.
Good shooting Chris...


----------



## fountain (Aug 27, 2010)

Sounds ta me like he is scared of chris

Just messing wit ya bud.   Sounds like you have a lot goin on.  Best of luck with the job thingy..it's tough out there


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 27, 2010)

Great video Chris, I really enjoy the music and the shooting too.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 27, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> I like the position of the cam on that one.



I didn't.  It made me nervous.  It was so close to the target I had to shut the LCD screen to keep from hitting it.

This video really shows the importance of keeping a solid bow arm.  I totally collapsed on the first shot, got a little better on the second, and pretty good on the last.  It's little stuff like that that makes the difference between having a good day shooting, or a bad one.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 27, 2010)

That is good shooting and some cool film work Mr Spikes!
Thanks man!
RC plays a mean 12 bar. 
Is that camera HD?
If you were to buy another small camera, what would it be?


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 27, 2010)

Went back and rewatched it several times and you can see the  bow arm in each shot get stiffer. Did you realize the first shot you collapsed your arm or not until you viewed the video?


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 27, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> If you were to buy another small camera, what would it be?



 X2


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 27, 2010)

bam_bam said:


> Went back and rewatched it several times and you can see the  bow arm in each shot get stiffer. Did you realize the first shot you collapsed your arm or not until you viewed the video?



I knew I was sloppy all day.  Just one of those days where I didn't really have that super hard focus on what I was doing.  And that's what it takes for me to really shoot well.

If I'm not shooting good, it's usually one of two things.  Either I'm not really bearing down hard on what I'm trying to hit, or I'm dropping my bow arm.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 27, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> Is that camera HD?
> If you were to buy another small camera, what would it be?



No, it's not HD.  It's just a miniDV.  I'm not all that up on cameras and stuff.  I just bought this one on a recommendation from Warren.  I'd buy the same one again.  I'm pleased with it.


----------



## BGBH (Aug 27, 2010)

Good shooting Chris..




ChrisSpikes said:


> No, it's not HD.  It's just a miniDV.  I'm not all that up on cameras and stuff.  I just bought this one on a recommendation from Warren.  I'd buy the same one again.  I'm pleased with it.



& I bought the same one on Chris's  recommendation...& really like it to....


----------



## WildWillie (Aug 27, 2010)

Great shooting and videos ! And Bam Bam looks like that flatwoods bow fits you real well.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 27, 2010)

Well It's not a bottle cap or Rolaids but a tennis ball at 15 yards. First shot was low and to the right. I thought my broad head wasn't on straight. I give it the spend test and just me. Second shot good. Hadn't got to Chris and Lance level yet and probably never will. Too old. I also found out how to use the video on my camera after I shot the ball . David had Fall baseball practice so I will use it in the future. I can't believe I've never use in the years I've had it. Thanks Lance.  Mike


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 27, 2010)

WildWillie said:


> Great shooting and videos ! And Bam Bam looks like that flatwoods bow fits you real well.



You got that right Billy. Shaped up his load so well, he's out chipping tums with the big boys.


----------

